# Ice-o-lator and Iso Hash - Double Dipping???



## Ravishing_68 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a bit of insomnia and was reading through on hash making... is it possible to use the leaves for bubble hash (ice, water and mesh bags) and then use the vegetation from that after you dry it again to make the iso hash?   It seems that the bubble hash is taking the trichomes off the plant and the iso is taking the essential oils from inside the plant...or vice versa???  Am I thinking right? hmmm or thinking at all??? lol... anyhow, now that I am to the harvest part of my first grow I understand why people want to get everything they can from their grow... a lot of work has gone into this!!! Let me know what you think of my "double dipping" theory.. eace: ~Rav


----------



## Hick (Jan 28, 2007)

Your understanding of iceo hash is dead on the money Rav', they remove the trickes only(and a li'l bit of chlorophyl)
the iso method will then in turn extract the "essentail" oils, just as you stated.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll have to try the theory out then.  Thanks much ~ Rav eace:


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 28, 2007)

then you make a nice hemp shirt with the stalks.....


----------

